# Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Hallo PCGHX - User!

Seid einigen Wochen Beobachte ich meine CPU Temp mit den Programm Core Temp 1.0. Als Cpu Habe ich den i7 2600k (LGA 1155) in Verbindung mit den Alpenföhn Brocken, auf dem MSI Z77A - G43 Mainbaord. Ich hab mich in den Letzen Tagen Schlau gemacht ob es sinnvoll ist eine AiO Wakü einzubauen die nur die CPU kühlt aber nicht erweiterbar ist. Oder Doch lieber Selbst alles Zusammen Baue. Ich hab Mich doch für die 2 Lösung Entschieden und Bräuchte mal eure Fachkenntnisse Ob sich das Bei mir Lohnt! und wie die Temperaturen sind! 

Als Gehäuse hab ich das NZXT Phantom 410 Midi Tower in Weis mit Standard Lüftern was für die Luftzirkulation Normalerweise Ausreicht! 

Hier mal ein Foto. ( und ja er ist nicht grad der Sauberste ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem hab ich mich Schlau gemacht was für mich Sinnvoll wäre.. als Preisspanne hab ich mir ca 200 euro + 30 euro aufschlag Ausgerechnet was ich mir Preislich Leisten möchte. Als Alternative hab ich mir die Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » XSPC Wasserkühlung Set RayStorm 750 EX240

Mal angeschaut und einige Reviews Angeschaut auf YT. Das Geile daran ist das man die auch Erweitern kann Sprich die Pumpe, Radiator und Ausgleichsbehälter sind optimal für CPU und GPU Lösung! Was ich als Nächstes Im auge habe neue Graka + Wakü...Aber das steht erstmal im Hintergrund

Meine Cpu Wird sehr warm Bei Spiele oder Videobearbeitung / Rendering 
hier mal ein foto von den Temp´s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage an euch Könnt ihr mir evtl auch Alternativen sagen zu der Lösung oder hat jemand schon Erfahrungen Gemacht zu der XSPC Wakü? 

Hoffe mal ihr könnt mir echt ein Entscheidungstipp geben 

Dazu muss ich Sagen Bin Zwar einsteiger in der Welt der Wakü aber wenn ich mein PC selbst zusammengebaut habe, bekomm ich auch ne Wakü hin


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. April 2014)

Das ist für einen Brocken viel zu warm. Passt der Luftstrom denn in deinem Gehäuse nicht?
Eine WaKü zusammenbauen ist was anderes als einen PC zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Erstmal Pc sauber machen. Das ist ´nen Keller und kein PC


----------



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Der Luftstrom Passt eigentlich bei mir im gehäuse! Hab in der frontblende ein 140mm Lüfter drin der Kalte Luft von außen ins Gehäuse Bläst! und 1 hinten für die abwärme und ein Oben 120 mm! Wenn man sich mit der Tematik von Wakü auseinander setzt! Ist es Machbar! Sicherlich ist Wakü bau Anders als nur Komponennten zusammen zu stecken!


----------



## SEK-Medic (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Hol mal die tote Ratte raus, welche in deinem Brocken festhängt zwischen Kühlrippen und Lüfter  Dann gehen auch die Temps runter. Vorausgesetzt der Kühler sitzt richtig drauf und die Wärmeleitpaste ist i.O.


----------



## Zwitschack (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Bau den oben mal aus und reinigen deinen PC. Sieht mir sogar nach nem Raucherhaushalt aus (gelber Fusselstaub).

Waren die Temperaturen immer schon so hoch? Weil eigentlich solltest du bei 60°C bei Volllast sein.


----------



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Werd mich gleich an die Reinigung machen meines Gehäuses und nochmal vergleichen! wie die temps sind! Wer hat nicht ein wenig staub im Rechner! wenn man ihn mal paar Wochen Nicht reinigt!


----------



## Zwitschack (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Naja, deine Grafikkarte geht eher ins weiße über, neben dem Netzteil könnte auch ein toter Käfer liegen und bei den 5 1/4" Laufwerken hab ich bei mir noch nie Staub gesehen.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*



Helper03 schrieb:


> Werd mich gleich an die Reinigung machen meines Gehäuses und nochmal vergleichen! wie die temps sind! Wer hat nicht ein wenig staub im Rechner! wenn man ihn mal paar Wochen Nicht reinigt!



Nicht böse gemeint aber der Rechner sieht aus wie zusammengebaut und noch nie gereinigt.  Ich würde den CPU-Kühler mal komplett runternehmen und säubern. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du gleich die WLP erneuern und kommst auch besser ans Board und an die Graka um die mal zu entstauben.


----------



## Che_at_B (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Junge, Junge, wat für ne Staubbox. Du brauchst keine Wakü. Die Radiatoren würden ja bald genauso aussehen. Besorg dir lieber ein paar Staubfilter und min. einen zusätzlichen Lüfter der "rein" bläst. Der Staub bei deinem 5 1/4 lässt mich vermuten, daß du einen Unterdruck im Kasten hast, und folglich die Luft durch alle ritzen in deinen PC zieht. Ich halte leichten Überdruck für besser in Kombi mit Staubfiltern. Dann weeste wenigstens wo der Staub is und zwar im Filter und nicht überall. und du Sparst ne menge Geld.


----------



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

So hab mal den Cpu Lüfter und kühlrippen gereinigt! Cpu Temp Liegt jetzt bei 70°C unter Voll last im IDLE so ca 35 bis 40°C! Ich weiß das sich manche sich echauffieren oder sich Belustigen wie ein Rechner aussieht! Ich nehms mit Humor! Nur war das Nicht meine Frage die ich euch Gestellt habe!


----------



## Pinchen1609 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Auch eine AIO wäre bei dem Rechner in nullkomma NIX Dicht.
8476165 - Silverstone 120mm quadratisch magnetisch Staubfilter
Auch Filter muss man ab und zu vom Staub befreien.

Die erste Frage wäre willst du die denn irgendwann erweitern .. wenn nicht fähst du mit der AIO Preislich besser.


----------



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Klar wäre sie dicht! Staubsucht sich schon sein Weg! Aber desto Trotz möcht ich ne Wakü auch wenn ich dazu Staubfilter Dazu bestelle!!!

Irgendwann Würd ich die Gerne schon Erweitern auf GPU! Aber z.Z Lohnt sich das bei meiner GTX 560ti nicht! die läuft auch so!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Du weißt aber schon das die Ausbaustufe an Radis sehr begrenzt in deinem Gehäuse ist?
Laut Hersteller geht ja nur ein 240er oben rein und das wars dann! 
(mit bisschen gefummle und Verzicht hier und da würde an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch ein 120er oder gar 140er platz finden, aber das wirds dann auch gewesen sein)

So wie es aussieht ist ja die einzige Frischluftzufuhr der Fronlüfter(140er?) in deinem Gehäuse und der wird komplett mit Festplattenbedeckt wie ich sehe.
Wie hoch ist eigtl deine Spannung bei der CPU, wenn du zB. Renderst? (CPU-Z zeigt dir das an, CoreTemp liest nur die VID und die Lassen wir mal außer Acht)
Wie hoch dreht der Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler, wenn du den Rechner belastet? (Hardwaremonitor zB., ließt nebenbei auch die CPU-Spannung aus)
Wie alt ist ungefähr die WLP auf der CPU und welche ist drauf?


----------



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Die WLP hab ich erst vor nen Knappen halbes Jahr gewechselt! ist auch ne gute Gewesen! Musste vor knapp 3 Monaten die Vcore um 0,1V hochsetzen da ich immer Bluescreen´s Bekommen habe mit Fehlermeldung siehe bild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sei dem hatte ich keine Probleme mehr!

Hier nochmal die Temps und und Spannungen Vom CPU!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Puh 3,4GHz(also standard Takt) @ ~1.26V sind recht ordenlich. Wie zu sehen dreht der Lüfter ja volle Pulle auf.
Mein Guter brauch auf 4GHz übertaktet nur ca. 1.15V bei Prime und wird mit ner AIO (Corsair H60 2nd. Gen) nur um die 55°C auf den Kernen warm, der Lüfter(Arctic Cooling F12 PWM) 
dreht dann dabei mit ca. 1000-1100U/min (eingestellte Lüfterkurve).
Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das Deiner wirklich so viel Saft für den standard Takt benötigt, auch wenn natürlich alles möglich zu seien scheint


----------



## Helper03 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Nunja wegen Vcore ect kan man ja nichts man muss das system halt auch anpassen! für bessere Kühlleistung! Deswegen wollt ich ja auch auf Wakü umsteigen! Außerdem Sieht das besser im gehäuse aus anstatt nen Rießen Brocken aufm Cpu zu haben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Um mal die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten:
Ja, wenn ein SB mit stark erhöhter Spannung betrieben wird und deswegen auch starke Luftkühler keine guten Temperaturen mehr liefern, ist eine Wasserkühlung eine gute Idee. Ob nun das verlinkte Set mit einer nicht entkoppelbaren Pumpe eine gute Idee ist...
einlesen, Kaufberatungsthread öffnen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

oder köpfen, könnt auch noch paar grad bringen


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Den 2600K kann man nicht köpfen, denn IHS und Die sind miteinander verlötet, da könnte man wenn dann nur den IHS schleifen falls er so extrem uneben sein sollte


----------



## Aldrearic (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Sieht doch nach einem normalen Pc aus, oder reinigt ihr den Täglich? 
Nimm mal die Festplatten heraus, die nicht für einen normalen Betrieb notwenig sind und schaue bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ob sich da etwas auf die Temperaturen auswirkt. SIeht mir eher danach aus dass die Festplatten da den Luftstrom etwash indern, natürlich auf dem Foto nicht voll erkennbar.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

also wenn du schreibst das du vor einem halben Jahr die wlp gewechselt hattest, und ich mir dann das erste Bild anschaue mit der ganzen "Watte" im Kühler, dann kann ich dir auch keine Wakü empfehlen.
Wenn die Radiatoren sich mit dem Dreck zugesetzt haben bringen die genauso wenig Kühlleistung.
Kühler, Lüfter, alle Platinen und Karten mal vom Staub restlos befreien. Am besten mal die Lüfter blockieren und dann Pressluft durchjagen.

Wenn nach einem halben Jahr der Rechner so hart verschmutzt ist, würde ich auch mal anfangen das Zimmer in dem der PC steht zu putzen. Sorry, ich weis das hört sich doof an, aber eine andere Erklärung gibt es für den extremen Verschmutzungsgrad nicht. 

Ich hab PCs im Einsatz gehabt die erst nach rund 2,5 Jahren erstmalig wieder geöffnet wurden und die sahen nicht so schlimm aus, und die hatten auch keine Staubschutzfilter, welche ich dir übrigens stark ans Herz legen möchte.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Den 2600K kann man nicht köpfen, denn IHS und Die sind miteinander verlötet, da könnte man wenn dann nur den IHS schleifen falls er so extrem uneben sein sollte


 
Um das mal aufzufassen, bin einer der "Schleifer". Da reden wir über maximal 2-3K die man da gewinnt. Die Spannungen vom TE sind deutlich zu hoch @ Stock Takt. Solche Spannungen um die 1,264V braucht man eigentlich erst ab über 4,2 Ghz. 
Selbst 4Ghz sind mit 1,2V und weniger machbar. Hier ist eindeutig mehr im argen als das Offensichtliche.

Den 2600k und Alpenföhn Brocken @ Stock auf über 72°C (!!!) und Prime läuft erst 2 Minuten. Die Temperaturen sollten in diesem Szenario kaum 60°C im Kern übersteigen.

Aber wenn Internal PLL aktiv ist und reichlich Staub dazu kommt+ schlechter/zuviel/ zu wenig WLP + schlecht sitzender Kühler könnte das zu Stande kommen.

Ich verweise mal hierhin, vielleicht findest du ja ein Mitglied bei dir in der Nähe der sich das mal anschaut.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/229690-die-pcgh-bastler-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Für meine Begriffe wäre eine Wakü für nen ungetakteten 2600k Verschwendung und behebt wahrscheinlich auch nicht die Ursachen deines Problems.


----------



## Knappknacks (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Wenn du stark übertakten willst ja. Sonst eigendlich nicht


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. April 2014)

Knappknacks schrieb:


> Wenn du stark übertakten willst ja. Sonst eigendlich nicht



Muss ja nicht gleich stark übertakten sein. Wers extrem ruhig bishin zu unhörbar haben will und dabei noch kühl, dem kann man auch nur eine WaKü ans Herz legen. 
Trotzdem ist die Anschaffung zu kostenintensiv.


----------



## Superior1337 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

saubermachen ist sinvoller  wenn du nicht großartig übertakten willst lohn sich eine wakü nicht rein für die optik ist der spaß zu teuer ps ich gehe von einer richtigen wakü aus
wenn du eine kompackt wakü meinst vielleicht!



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht gleich stark übertakten sein. Wers extrem ruhig bishin zu unhörbar haben will und dabei noch kühl, dem kann man auch nur eine WaKü ans Herz legen.
> Trotzdem ist die Anschaffung zu kostenintensiv.


 
das schafft ein ekl k2 mit 2 bzw 3 langsamen lüfter´n auch


----------



## sft211 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Troll!? 

im ernst 


1: Reinigen 
2: Staubfilter einbauen
3: regelmäßig Reinigen! alle 5-6 Monate! alles ausbessernder bauen! und Reinigen Empfehle da zu eine Pinsel mit dem bekommst du Lüfter usw Klasse Sauber.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Was sich zum reinigen auch gut eignet, ist die Druckluft, welche man bei manchen Tankstellen zur verfügung gestellt bekommt. Spart man sich das Pinseln und dalles ist danach schön sauber 

Hier ein Video dazu, wos uns der Linus vormacht  und dan ganze noch sehr lustig vertont 

Er spricht ja auch bsp. das Hitzeproblem von seinem Prozessor an.


----------



## Omakiller65 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

wie Recht du hast!


----------



## Helper03 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Nach dem Durchlesen der Kommentare, kommt immer wieder das Gleiche Raus! Sauber machen!! Das ist mir schon Bewusst geworden! Was ich auch intensiv getan habe! Jeder der sich mit Pc´s Beschäftigt weis auch das sich nach Einiger Zeit sich Staub Ansammelt ect! Ich persönlich hab nichts von Konstruktiven oder Negativen Meinungen! Fakt ist: Das jeder seine Meinung Selbst Bildet! Habe beschlossen mir Die Wasserkühlung zu kaufen.Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » XSPC Wasserkühlung Set RayStorm 750 EX240

Da Ja eh der Sommer schon fast in der Tür steht! Wäre es meiner Meinung nach Sinvoll umzusteigen!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü Sinnvoll bei mir?*

Warum nicht 

Die Frage war, ob sich eine AIO lohnt, und die Antwort von dem meisten war, nein, wenn der CPU-Kühler schön sauber ist, dann lohnt sich der aufpreis nicht. Eine erweiterbare Wakü ist wieder ein anderes Kaliber. Die sond meistens leiser und Leistungsstärker als AIOs. Viel Spaß damit .


----------

